# Baltimore, MD - Sable WL Male - Free to good home



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*German Shepherd (Baltimore)*

Date: 2010-07-09, 10:55AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a gorgeous dark sable working line GSD that needs a great home, ASAP! Free to good home! Great with other dogs, cats and children. If you have GSD experience and may be interested contact me thanks. 



 Location: Baltimore
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests












PostingID: 1833658988


German Shepherd


What a gorgeous dog...can't believe he's just free to a good home


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

He is a pretty boy hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

What a good looking dog. I wish I had room, Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

I emailed about him yesterday but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I wish more people understood the pitfalls of offering a dog for free.  And ASAP doesn't help either. I hope this chap is neutered (it doesn't say) and doesn't fall into the wrong hands.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any news on this fella?
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

the ad has been deleted.....


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I think someone on this board got him.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Andy-jr. said:


> I think someone on this board got him.


How do you know that? Do you have him? Free dogs often end up in bad situations, so if you have info to the contrary that would be nice to hear!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it is this guy. I can't believe there would be two sable GSD on Craigslist in Baltimore around the same time. I'm not sure how often the guy gets on here because of low # of post. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/rescue-stories-where-they-now/139608-my-craigslist-find.html


----------

